# 2 Schwinns, Prewar S/n? And Spring Loaded Cushion Bars



## Nickinator (May 8, 2016)

Can anyone decipher the s/n on the red DX? Why does it look so funky? Good project or parts bike, nice bend in the fork and barn paint- thinking we may take a stab at removing that overpaint- can see maroon paint and decals below the surface. Nice sliding rail seat, rack, rear wheel incorrect with blackout hub? Front looks like it was was chrome....

Girl's also predates the list, 46 0r 47? C062507. Check out the spring loaded cushion bars.....

Darcie


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 8, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Can anyone decipher the s/n on the red DX? Why does it look so funky? Good project or parts bike, nice bend in the fork and barn paint- thinking we may take a stab at removing that overpaint- can see maroon paint and decals below the surface. Nice sliding rail seat, rear wheel incorrect with blackout hub? Front looks like it was was chrome....
> 
> Girl's also predates the list, 46 0r 47? C062507. Check out the spring loaded cushion bars.....
> 
> DarcieView attachment 314903 View attachment 314904 View attachment 314905 View attachment 314906 View attachment 314908 View attachment 314909 View attachment 314910 View attachment 314911



Dx is 41

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 8, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Can anyone decipher the s/n on the red DX? Why does it look so funky? Good project or parts bike, nice bend in the fork and barn paint- thinking we may take a stab at removing that overpaint- can see maroon paint and decals below the surface. Nice sliding rail seat, rear wheel incorrect with blackout hub? Front looks like it was was chrome....
> 
> Girl's also predates the list, 46 0r 47? C062507. Check out the spring loaded cushion bars.....
> 
> DarcieView attachment 314903 View attachment 314904 View attachment 314905 View attachment 314906 View attachment 314908 View attachment 314909 View attachment 314910 View attachment 314911



Where is the serial on blue?... C with 6 numbers is in the early 50s..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 8, 2016)

MY TWO CENTS!
THE BOYS LOOKS LIKE A LATE '42.  I146845.


----------



## Nickinator (May 8, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Where is the serial on blue?... C with 6 numbers is in the early 50s..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Under the BB. I see the C's on the list but this # is lower than the numbers in those series of C's....? When did they start using the big Schwinn oval badge?

Darcie


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 8, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> MY TWO CENTS!
> THE BOYS LOOKS LIKE A LATE '42.  I146845.





 that's an H half covered by the weld

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (May 8, 2016)

The red DX looks a little funky cuz the fork is bent and pushed back.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 8, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Under the BB. I see the C's on the list but this # is lower than the numbers in those series of C's....? When did they start using the big Schwinn oval badge?
> 
> Darcie



I think it's a 50s something... oval schwinn badge s2s..... it is lower but still has 6 digits after the letter....the 46 47 ect only had 5 digits after the letter. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (May 8, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> that's an H half covered by the weld
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




That's what I was wondering- so a non-factory weld?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 8, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> That's what I was wondering- so a non-factory weld?



No, that's factory.... I've seen it before...we had a thread about them in the past... the thread was about when they stamped the bb shells... long story haha basically how the shells plates are stamped and assembled 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (May 8, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> No, that's factory.... I've seen it before...we had a thread about them in the past... the thread was about when they stamped the bb shells... long story haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Interesting. What about this? Flipped bike upside down and see the tube splitting, looks like where it was factory seamed?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 8, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Interesting. What about this? Flipped bike upside down and see the tube splitting, looks like where it was factory seamed?
> View attachment 314954



Ouch.... yeah that's the seam... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (May 8, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I think it's a 50s something... oval schwinn badge s2s..... it is lower but still has 6 digits after the letter....the 46 47 ect only had 5 digits after the letter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I gotta look at that # again in the morning, I think I may have written it down wrong, and being on the BB....can't really be a 6 digit #...When was the earliest the oval badge was used?

Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> No, that's factory.... I've seen it before...we had a thread about them in the past... the thread was about when they stamped the bb shells... long story haha basically how the shells plates are stamped and assembled




And it looks like the BB shell is a pre EF shell. I thought they were EF in the early 40's?


----------



## spoker (May 9, 2016)

saw that local package,was a good deal,woulda got on it but im swamped,that open seam can be from a bad die,remingtom 1100 shot gun barrels were blowin apart,had the seam issue in the tubing,a gad die was making a seame in an other wise smooth tube,had 2 barrels blow up on me,remington denied they had a prob and t must have been me,federal cartrdge in anoka had 12 guns used for testing ammo,with failed barrels


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 9, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Interesting. What about this? Flipped bike upside down and see the tube splitting, looks like where it was factory seamed?
> View attachment 314954



Just shows how strong the blade fork is haha!!...transferred all that energy into the frame and split the tube when the wave hit the mast !

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (May 9, 2016)

OK double checked the girl's s/n, it's "G" 062507, not a C, so that fits perfectly with March 1950.
Darcie


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 9, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> OK double checked the girl's s/n, it's "G" 062507, not a C, so that fits perfectly with March 1950.
> Darcie



Perfect 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 9, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> OK double checked the girl's s/n, it's "G" 062507, not a C, so that fits perfectly with March 1950.
> Darcie



My fee is that prewar 6 hole rack off the dx 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (May 9, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> My fee is that prewar 6 hole rack off the dx
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Lol, not surprising, there is a "list" already on that rack 
Darcie


----------



## spoker (May 9, 2016)

my limited knowledge on pre-war,but,isnt that apretty desireable chainguard?


----------



## Goldenrod (May 11, 2016)

The guard bunny sees no chain guard.


----------

